# Bigstick120's 29 Gallon Update 7-11-10



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Looks good, what bubble rate on that co2 are you getting?


----------



## Cheeseybacon (Feb 13, 2005)

Looks like a good start. Is your 55g tank anywhere near the 29g? If it is, you would easily rig up your pressurized setup to feed both tanks.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Cheeseybacon said:


> Looks like a good start. Is your 55g tank anywhere near the 29g? If it is, you would easily rig up your pressurized setup to feed both tanks.



No its in the dining room and this is in the den. I would have to run about 40-5o ft of line through the living room to do that. That would be nice though. Its DIY for now

John I'm getting about 1bps and its been running for about 2 weeks.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm thinking make sure the Java Fern's rhizomes aren't buried in the eco


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

greenmiddlefinger said:


> I'm thinking make sure the Java Fern's rhizomes aren't buried in the eco


Yeah I just havent been in the mood to tie them to a small rock yet. I will though


----------



## cat_rancher (Sep 3, 2005)

Very tight! Nice start!

Justin roud:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like you got right down to business with all those new plants.  Nice start you have there.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

*Update-----*

Just want to update my photos, some has changed!!



























I not really liking the 6,700 light. I have the GE 9375 on my 55 and like it alot better, may need to switch


----------



## Pseud (Oct 2, 2005)

Looks good enough to lick!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

A little update here
I am enjoying the direction that my tank is taking. I snapped a few photos a little while ago and thought I would share. I also enjoy playing around with my camera, which I seldom do and dont know why.




























Limnophila aromatica	




























I'm open to suggestions, I think I may move the 
Pogostemon stellata to the right beside the Limnophila aromatica and move the Bacopa to the right


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like you're a natural at growing plants there Jeff.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

AaronT said:


> Looks like you're a natural at growing plants there Jeff.


Yeah I have a little farm going there, most of those plants are out of GWAPA tanks roud: 

That glosso that you sent me is growing like a beast!!!


----------



## PuffNatic (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow, your tank is looking more beautiful as time passes. What is that red plant near the center in the front?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

PuffNatic said:


> Wow, your tank is looking more beautiful as time passes. What is that red plant near the center in the front?


Thanks, that plant is Alternanthera reineckii


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Just an update this is my tank on 1-26
I removed the Hygo. Balsamica in the back left corner and replaced it with Rotala hippuris. Very cool plant. I know that heater look bad there but that is where it works best and its only in there for the colder months


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

And here it is today in need of a trim.


----------



## StarOcean (Nov 12, 2004)

O_O <--- envy

what do you dose in the tank? the growth is amazing, i don't think i can get that even with a pressurized tank. Also what's your daily maintenance? One more question, what do you have in your filter?

again, stunning!


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Jan 8, 2006)

Very nice looking tank.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. I dose N,P,K, Iron, and Flourish. Daily maintenance is feed the fish/shrimp and dose. My filter has the foam pads filter floss and bio beads. Thanks again


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

The tank looks healthy, how do you keep your plants in good color if you aren't dosing any iron? I have a difficult time getting my e. stellata to color up even after I reduced how much KNO3 I dose.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

I do dose iron, about 5ml a week along with 9 ml of Flourish. I just upped this and it seems to be doing wonders for the color and over all health of the plants


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Did a little trimming and rearranging that blyxa grows like a beast


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Your tank looks really nice, I really like the depth of it even though its a 29g. Love the different color variations among the plants, btw is that HC in the foreground?

What kind of camera do you have? ...


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Yep that is HC, the camera is a Olympus D-550- pretty decent for point and shoot.
Thanks


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

bigstick120 said:


> Yep that is HC, the camera is a Olympus D-550- pretty decent for point and shoot.
> Thanks


Not bad for a $200 camera.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

I got it for Christmas 2 years ago or so, yeah its pretty nice


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

I need to update this more often!!! Crappy photo but I'm due for an update. Removed some plants added others. Waiting for things to fill in a little. The HC is growing, but its the slowest plant that I have ever grown. My guess is that the blyxa shades it a little. I have been trying to keep it trimmed back but it grows so fast.


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

I think this is the best one yet. I like the grass in the jet! I cam imagine the relaxing waves


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Update











Not sure if I like the Hemigraphis traian where it is, I'll grow it out and see, also need to thin out the HC in the foreground. And let the Limnophila aromatica come back after its massive trim. I have been getting some great color out of this plant. Lots of iron and PO4, I was upping th PO4 due to some spot algae on the anubias.
I also added a Coralife dual T-5 Fixture across the back, cleared up with the dark rear corners and the plants dont lean to the center anymore.


----------



## attack11 (May 5, 2006)

looking great!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Looks like you've got some good growth going in there, you still running the DIY CO2 setup? the foreground of HC looks really nice, I can't wait until my fills up after a massive prune as well.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks folks!! I ran DIY for about a month and go tired of the inconsistent levels and bottle changing. Yeah I hate pruning the tank, always looks bare


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

You have some great color and hats off to the HC. Sweet tank!


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

post #30 had my favorite one yet. the color in your plants is spectacular. your fish color-choice helps accentuate that too.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey BS....I have those GE bulbs that I ordered in error in case you want to buy them from me cheap. It is a case of 5 in case you ever need any.


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

I must say you really did a great job. Your tank looks wonderful.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

im excited to see the update photo :bounce:


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thank you everyone for all of you comments! Glad that you like my tank. Ill update it for you


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

This is what has changed, I yanked the Hemigraphis traian in the right corner, its leaves are just to large for my 29 but looks great in my 55. Replaced it with Ludwigia sp. 'Cuba' Pulled some HC out of the center for a friend. Other then that just letting things fill in a bit.










Little different view for you









And why not an invert!









Some stats 
65 watt PC for 10 hrs
30" T-5 36 watts across the back for 8 hours in the middle.
Pressurized CO2 cranking at 30+ppm
Dry ferts, modified EI, I dont like dosing as high as EI and rely on the plant to tell me what I need.
Flourish 2-3ml every other day Flourish Iron 1-2 ml on the same days.
Filstar XP1
Addition powerhead for added flow- I like to see the Cyperus helferi flowing in the current!

After my photo shoot this morining I thinned out some anubias, HC and the Rotala that has strayed away on the left side!

Let me know what you think and how I could improve the scape!


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

man the tank is perfect its beautiful, just wondering what layout did you use is that a concave and convex mix? i just read a article that dont put any red plant at the center cause it feels heavy, but in your tank its just perfect, we love to see the names of the plants on your tank :bounce: I think this is the best 29 gallon i ever see :thumbsup:


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Cooper! Glad you enjoy my tank, Ill get a photo with all the plants labeled for you, that will take a little while, there are alot of plants in there!


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow, your tank is so lush. Simply great!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Great color BS!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

List of plants for you all, there is also some, Ludwigia Aragwia (SP?) and Rotala macrandra 'Green' by the Ludwigia sp. 'Guinea' on the left, click photo for a larger image

Click for larger Pic!


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

thanks big stick, nice plants you have there, job well done, oh forgot to tell you whats your EI dosing before you had your T-5 bulb and Pressurize Co2


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Testing something out, not sure if it works
Photo Album


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

I think its working, kinda cool little piece of software!


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice........


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

A few changes, took out a few stems of l. Aramatica, and slide the narrow leaf stellatus to the right a little and put some rotala mac. green in the back right corner. Thined out the downoi, Cyperus helferi, and thats about it. Picked up a few bee shrimp a few weeks ago at my LFS.









Also my Eriocaulon cinereum has been flowering/gone to seed for at least 2 months, I was hoping that I would have many more plants soon but that dosent seem to be the case, any info or insight into this plant, anything that I need to do?









And a crappy photo of the bee shrimp


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

That plant looks like a sea urchin - or maybe some sort of weird alien! Very cool! I love your layout. I think your HC must have taken off. Once it gets going HC isn't as slow as you think.  The downoi almost look like a row of veggies ready to be picked. 

It is really great that your LFS actually carries shrimp. I'd love to see some of those around here.


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

That is a very nice tank layout.I like the choice of plant species used. They really compliment one another. At the same time,i feel that you have done a great job with regards to the bee shrimp photography. If only i could have nice closeup shots like yours.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks alot! I appericate the complements!


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

where'd you pick up that eriocaulon cinereum?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

beautiful tank. if you think your pictures are bad you should see mine...

- fish newb -


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Update! Few changes not many though, more Rotala Mac. Green in the left corner, got a new camera so I have been taking a few photos. Canon Rebel XTi, still have lots to learn about shooting with a 'real' camera but its coming along slowly. I need a macro lens but make due with the standard lens for now










Playing with my new toy









Picked these guys up today! I got 6, I have bees in this tank as well so we'll see how that works out. These were a STEAL so I couldn't pass them up! I was holding the bag so I got some camera shake.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

wow another great pic big stick, how much you bought those shrimp? is that your rhinox at the middle back of the tank??


----------



## daykinmade (Jul 26, 2005)

outstanding work, and great growth.


----------



## Subotaj (Oct 16, 2006)

awesome tank!


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

awesome, doesn't even cut it. your tank is AMAZING.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

thank is sweet! Those CRS look nice as well, maybe pushing A?

- Andrew


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow, I love your foreground plants. I wish I could get my downoi that compact. Are your shrimp breeding and if so do the young survive with all those fish?


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Bigstick, your tank is looking great!

That's one clean spray bar you have there 

Do you trim your glosso regularly? Or is it's growth slow?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone! Glad you like my tank 

Not real sure of the grade fish newb, maybe A-B or so

Cardnial tetra- yes the cherries breed like rabbits, I stared with 12 a year or so ago, at any one time I have counted about 60+, I stock 2 other tanks with the shrimp form this tank as well. I wish some of them would get eaten!
I haven't seen any bees carrying eggs yet and only had the crystal reds for a day

Nightshop, thanks! The foreground plant isnt glosso, its HC and it grows pretty fast, I replant it about every month to month and a half


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

BS I love the tank! What is the plant in the second cherry pic? crinium?
I think the composition is nice and I think your photo skills are obviously improving!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Lynn! The cherry pic on reply #56? That plant that you can just see the leaves of is downoi. Im trying!


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Man I can only hope that I am in the same shoes you are in next year with my tank. Your erio is very cool indeed! Looks outstanding! I couldnt manage to keep mine alive. Too many mistakes and inconsistencies I guess.

My downoi is spreading rapidly   From the looks of things here I will be keeping a sharp eye on the swap n' shop for your plants. One in particular.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Brilliant, thanks I didnt even realize that this thread started about a year ago! a lot can happen in a year, Im sure your tank will be more than you can think of in a year. Yes keep your eyes on the S&S a few plants will be coming soon!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

bigstick120, great tank! My home is in Baltimore County (Glyndon, MD)!! I was wondering how in the world do you keep the anubias from getting algae on them? Are they partially shaded? I can't remember but somewhere I thought you mentioned having high Potassium levels?? Keep up the good work, I'm trying to get my hands on some HC now!!


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Really beautiful tank and your cherries are really red! How i wished i could keep them. Only problem is,i have discus in my tank and cherries don't come cheap over here.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

How's the Rhinox 1000 Working on you? I know its rated below 20Gallon only so how is it working on your 29 gallon? Is this the only diffuser you have on the tank?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

The 1000 works great, I had a 2000 but it was just to big for the tank. Yes its the only one in the tank, it only a 29 gallon no need for 2


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

i love how your plants pearl, with that diffuser, how you compare it on your previous Reactor? you have DIY reactor right before you change it with this glass diffuser?

And may i know what is your dosing regime?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

When I first set the tank up I just used a ladder, then I switched it out with a different diffusor, and now the rhinox. The other diffusor was a 3 coil and never bubble out of the entire disk and I really didnt like it. As far as the pearling, that will happen without a glass diffusor as well, you dont need one to make the plants pearl, just plants growing and O2 supersaturated water.

As far as dosing, this tank has a powerhead doser that I setup on it, based off wasserpest desing. It auto doses for 17 days- everyday. The mix is 1 tsp KNO3, 1 tsp KH2SO4 and 1/2 KH2PO4 
For macros I use flourish and flourish iron also auto dosed by and eheim liquid doser. The doser is set to dose 2 ml per day.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

styxx1 said:


> bigstick120, great tank! My home is in Baltimore County (Glyndon, MD)!! I was wondering how in the world do you keep the anubias from getting algae on them? Are they partially shaded? I can't remember but somewhere I thought you mentioned having high Potassium levels?? Keep up the good work, I'm trying to get my hands on some HC now!!


YEAH MD! As far as algae on the anubias, it gets shaded when the L. Aromatica get huge but is pretty much in full light. Its gets spot algae on it ever now and then but I usually just dose a little more PO4 or wait until the nerite snails take care or it


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

bigstick120-
You tank if wonderful looking. All the plants bright colors and the shrimp look great. I was wondering though how did you make the album dvd-photo-slideshow?

Thanks


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

conduct said:


> bigstick120-
> You tank if wonderful looking. All the plants bright colors and the shrimp look great. I was wondering though how did you make the album dvd-photo-slideshow?
> 
> Thanks


Sorry missed the post, its some freeware I downloaded, if you look at the show it will tell you, I cant remember.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice healthy growth Bigstick... Looks good!


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Wow Jeff, I need to take some lessons. You are an algae eater! I am definately going to set up an autodoser now.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

HA!! Thanks Bob, the autodoser is a very nice thing to have. It takes a little while to setup but after that you are good to go! I am going to setup another on my 55 soon.


----------



## FishFarmer (Feb 8, 2007)

That is a beautiful tank you have there! i wish mine looked like that:icon_roll


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks! Keep at it, Im sure your tank will come around for you


----------



## dennisfermin (Feb 7, 2007)

Very nice. One day I hope my tank will look as nice as yours. I'm learning!


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I really like your tank, bigstick. It's really healthy and colorful looking.

I have a suggestion about your fish. I really like the Harlequin Rasboras but the color of the Cardinal Tetras clashes with them, IMO. I've used Glow Light Tetras with Harlequins before. The orange stripe of the Glow Lights complement the colors of the Harlequins and they look great together. Also, both of the fish school at different levels in the aquarium. Cardinals aren't really schooling fish but they stay in shoals. They look really good with Rummy Nose Tetras. Well, that's my two cents worth. I thought that I would share.

Thanks for this informing post and I hope you keep it coming.

Left C


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Time for an update! I had thought about submitting one for the ADA contest, not that I would win, just mainly out of curiosity then anything, but my recent wedding really put a dent in time for tank stuff. I was trying to see if I could get all the plants to look their best all at one time, something that I have never really tried to do before. I almost got there! HC needs to fill in as well as the Pogostemon yatabeanus to the left of the Limnophila aromatica, also needs to fill in a little. Other then that I am fairly pleased with this tank. The Eriocaulon cinereum is seeding like crazy, I love this plant except when it does this. You can see it in the photos. I have had pretty much the same scape for about a year and a half, I think this summer I will redo the tank. Anyhow let me know what you think









EC seeding









Ludwigia arcuata









Rotala sp. Mini


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow really nice tank! So many healthy varieties! I really like the Rotala sp. mini. Let me know if you have any for sell.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Growth looks good Jeff, that Anubias barteri var. 'nana' is looking sharp in the position that it is.


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 29, 2007)

Very nice. 
Love the layout.


----------



## Gerald the Mouse (Jun 19, 2006)

I would let the foreground fill in a little more, then it would be ADA Contest worthy.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Whooh, your Erio cinereums are PERFECT!. Downoi too. I only wish my Erios looked so fine. Are you using AS in there now? Nice, nice!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thank you everyone for the comments!



Betowess said:


> Whooh, your Erio cinereums are PERFECT!. Downoi too. I only wish my Erios looked so fine. Are you using AS in there now? Nice, nice!


Thanks! The substrate is Eco




Gerald the Mouse said:


> I would let the foreground fill in a little more, then it would be ADA Contest worthy.


I agree, I said that above:thumbsup:


----------



## MrJP (Sep 20, 2006)

Amazing tank BS - what an inspiration! I also find your choice of equipement interesting considering what would have been sugggested here on TPT:
- XP1 instead XP2, which most would consider underfiltered or not enough circulation
- 1x 65w. I know you added T-5 along the way, but you still got beautifull growth before it.
- Rinox 1000 rated for below 20g instead of 2000. And even claiming that the 2000 model would have been to much for this size tank! 

I am in the process of planning a 29g that I have laying arround. My list of equipment consist of XP2, 2x65w and rhinox 2000 from the info I have been gathering on this forum. Now I wonder if I should reconsider my list? I would love to hear your input on that, or anyone elses for that matter. 

Great tank!

JP


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

You are obviously doing something right. Keep it up. Awesome tank. (I'm actually at a loss for words for once, can you believe it! ha ha ha)


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Aug 27, 2005)

WOW your rotala sp. 'mini' looks awesome. I still have the stems you sent me but I have a brown algea covering them. I think once my tank stablizes it will start to grow better. I HOPE!!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thank you all for the nice comments!



MrJP said:


> Amazing tank BS - what an inspiration! I also find your choice of equipement interesting considering what would have been sugggested here on TPT:
> - XP1 instead XP2, which most would consider underfiltered or not enough circulation
> - 1x 65w. I know you added T-5 along the way, but you still got beautifull growth before it.
> - Rinox 1000 rated for below 20g instead of 2000. And even claiming that the 2000 model would have been to much for this size tank!
> ...


JP, thats an interesting observation, and Im glad you enjoy the tank, as far as the equipment everything that I have on the tank is very acceptable.

XP1 is rated for up to a 40 gallon tank I believe, its more then enough for the tank, XP2 would have to be run turned down, but a good choice if you plan on getting a larger tank soon
Light-65 watts was enough to grow just about any plant in the tank, including HC. The added lights add a boost to the rear corners that cause some of the stems to lean into the center to get more light. With 2 X 65 things can go wrong very quickly and you will have to stay on top of things, little to much light IMO

The Rhinox-1000 is plenty, produces very fine bubbles, I run a 2000 in my 55 and its just right for that tank

Hope that helps with your tank!



dodgefreak8 said:


> WOW your rotala sp. 'mini' looks awesome. I still have the stems you sent me but I have a brown algea covering them. I think once my tank stablizes it will start to grow better. I HOPE!!


Thanks! Im sure you will get it going soon, mine took a little while to get going as well.


----------



## Goldfishcrazy11 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey, could you give me the info on how you made your C02 thingy?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Goldfishcrazy11 said:


> Hey, could you give me the info on how you made your C02 thingy?


What thingy? The glass diffusor? I bought it from aquaticmagic on ebay


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Tuesday it will be two weeks since you last post, Bigstick120! Can we get an update? I can't wait to see how that HC is coming along!!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

HC is growing slow, the warmer summer temps raise the water and slow this plant down. It looks about the same, not a muck to update. Ill be redoing the tank in the next month or so


----------



## Steve Z (Jul 5, 2007)

what kind of filteration system do you have


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

I am using a Rena XP1 on this tank, nice filter!


----------



## Steve Z (Jul 5, 2007)

someone told me a rena xp2 would be good. which is better the xp1 or the xp2?

where do you get your equipment,and plants?

what brand of heater do you use?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

XP1 and 2 are basically the same filter. You buy based on the size of your tank. The XP2 is for a larger tank, not sure what size but if you look on a site Im sure it will tell you.
I buy my equipment at various places, LFS, Dr. Fosters, Big Als.

I use Visa-Therm stealth heaters


----------



## gas (Jul 11, 2007)

wow really pretty.
It's the first time I see rotala sp. mini and its a cool plant I think.
Just one thing I don't like so much is the delimitation between the midground and the foreground which is too straight IMO.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Update! About a month ago


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm in awe - everything is in top shape from the looks of it! Beauty!


(Your white cloud looks lonely :hihi


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I second that the Harlequin looks lonely...give the guy some friends...hehe.

Tanks looks awesome.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thank you, I had some die off in this tank and never figured out y. I wasnt able to find harlequins for the longest time, and I didnt want any more white clouds. Stop at the LFS last week and picked up 18 rasbora axelrodi. So they have some more friends just a different breed!


----------



## critter333294 (Jul 29, 2007)

Your tank looks amazing! Can you tell me what plant that is in between the anubias and HC?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

the tank is really nice :icon_bigg


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Great final pic! Looking forward to your next layout.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (May 13, 2007)

I like your tank so much that i am going to use your tank as inspiration for my 29g that I have sitting around. I actually live in the NoVA area and want to know what LFS you go to. Also, I want my 29g to have pressurized CO2 too and want to know what system you suggest for cheap ( I guess aroud $100). 


thanks


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

critter333294 said:


> Your tank looks amazing! Can you tell me what plant that is in between the anubias and HC?


Thanks Critter! That plant is Eriocaulon cinereum



xcooperx said:


> the tank is really nice :icon_bigg


Appreciated!


turbowagon said:


> Great final pic! Looking forward to your next layout.


Its not the final yet, looking to do a new scape come fall, when it starts to get cold outside! Thanks



ir0n_ma1den said:


> I like your tank so much that i am going to use your tank as inspiration for my 29g that I have sitting around. I actually live in the NoVA area and want to know what LFS you go to. Also, I want my 29g to have pressurized CO2 too and want to know what system you suggest for cheap ( I guess aroud $100).
> thanks


Go for it! If you are in the area you need to come to a GWAPA meeting! I dont get any plants from the LFS, mainly GWAPA and ppl on this forum.


----------



## Subotaj (Oct 16, 2006)

beautiful tank! but why you didn't add some driftwood or stones?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

There is driftwood, its under the anubias.


----------



## fredyk (Jan 2, 2004)

ir0n_ma1den: there's a PVAS(dot com) meeting on August 13 in Fairfax and the speaker will talk about CO2.


----------



## CJ (Plant Freak) (Jun 1, 2007)

Very, very nice...


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice one, very clean and manicured. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Finally redid this tank after having the same scape for about a year and a half. Ill get a photo up soon


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

I can't wait to see the new scape! I've always loved your tanks.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

And the new pic is...? Amazing tanks, both of them:thumbsup:


----------



## Gezza (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks great. Keep going with it


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

I have one, Ill have to dig through my photos and put it up.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Here you go, this was about 2 months ago so a bit has changed









The hard scape is now mossy porous rock, when a few GWAPA were in CA for the convention they had some shipped back. It sold quick. So recently another member arranged to have another load sent across the US! Yes it is THAT sweet!

Blyxa auberti is now in the back left corner. Though I think Im going to take it out and just continue the Rotala green into the corner.

Im considering replacing the aromatica with something else, as well as the Pogo. yatabeanus. 

Also not real sure how I feel about the anubias nana running through the middle, I think Im either going to continue with HC through there or replace with anubias petite 

Id appreciate any input


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (May 13, 2007)

Beatiful tank! This is definitley my inspiration!

Your still using an XP1 correct? how is your flow, and where is your spraybar?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks! Yep still an XP1, flow is great. The spray bar....I made that magically disappear! :icon_wink


----------



## pilau (Feb 23, 2008)

Very beautiful tank!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thank you pilau!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Just wonderful! Every incarnation of this aquarium has been stunning.

I always look forward to seeing updates on this one.


Mike


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I like the anubias, leave em there!


----------



## willbldrco (Mar 24, 2007)

*What do you keep your tank temp at*

This has been a great thread to read! Thanks for the updates.

I don't recall seeing the temp you keep your tank at, but I did notice you mentioned a fluctuation of temperature between summer and winter. Would you elaborate on the temperature values you see in your tank throughout the year and your observations on how it affects your plants?
Regards,

Will


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Beautiful tank, thanks for sharing.

Have you considered hitting that intake with some black Fusion? It would help make it magically fade at least...lol


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Momotaro said:


> Just wonderful! Every incarnation of this aquarium has been stunning.
> 
> I always look forward to seeing updates on this one.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike! I was looking through the thread and though the same thing about your 75 as well, we have both come a long way!



CmLaracy said:


> I like the anubias, leave em there!


Ill have to think about that one!



willbldrco said:


> This has been a great thread to read! Thanks for the updates.
> 
> I don't recall seeing the temp you keep your tank at, but I did notice you mentioned a fluctuation of temperature between summer and winter. Would you elaborate on the temperature values you see in your tank throughout the year and your observations on how it affects your plants?
> Regards,
> ...


Thanks Will, I only put a heater in there during the winter so the temps are stable then. Around 70-72. Summer the house warms up and so does the tank, I notice much slower growth from the plants, especially the HC, it loves the cooler water IME



jinx© said:


> Beautiful tank, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Have you considered hitting that intake with some black Fusion? It would help make it magically fade at least...lol


Never thought about it, thanks for the idea. Id hate for it to chip or something then it would look like crap. Have to tear it out and repaint it. What would I do while its drying?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

You can buy black ABS PVC. It's sold as pipe for mobile homes. I used it for a closed loop in my 90 sw reef.


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

Bigstick, your tank looks great man. I love the variety of plants and placement. It looks very serene and peaceful. Something I have yet to achieve in my tank. haha. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Here is a link for ABS pipe. http://www.savko.com/


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

you need some branches of woods there.


----------



## Steve Z (Jul 5, 2007)

What are your ph and hardness levels?
Couldyou tell me the names of the fish you have in your tank?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Everything filled in, then I just HACKED that crap out of it!


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

This tank is truly a work of art,and the picture of health.


----------



## WaveSurfer (Oct 3, 2007)

Beautiful! I'm impressed!

The water and tank look so clean too! How do you maintain such optimal conditions?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the comments! I pretty much just change water and dose ferts. Nothing special


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

As usualy, tank looks sick, stick. The black photoshop job not so much though. Artificial and hence distracting, especially to the left of the l. aromatica. May I suggest just lowering the levels instead of the selection rather than blacking it out? Same effect but not as 'sharp' looking.

Could you say more about that rock type? never heard of it.

Krylon Fusion is great. Dries quick too. XPx stems love it!


----------



## SOLOMON (Nov 19, 2006)

WOW..Love the texture and colour on the right hand side!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the comments!

Mac, all I really did was a little dodge/burn to the background, maybe a little to much?
The rock as I understand is a nuisance rock in CA, all over the place, great stuff with lots of character. 

I may have to try the spray paint. It never bothered me until a few of you on here said about it! Thanks for that!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Clean! No algae! Awesome!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

is that fissidens fontanus growing on your rock?


----------



## Pat7676 (Jan 24, 2008)

Your tank is look great, i love the different textures and colors.


----------



## wyeto (Mar 13, 2008)

Update?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Still have the same scape, no real updates to the tank


----------



## macquatic (Jul 13, 2008)

*Hi*

Hi,
Wonderful tank. The way you have placed the Anubis looks wonderful.
Cheers,
macquatic


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

ikuzo said:


> is that fissidens fontanus growing on your rock?


bump for my question


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

macquatic said:


> Hi,
> Wonderful tank. The way you have placed the Anubis looks wonderful.
> Cheers,
> macquatic


Thank you!



ikuzo said:


> bump for my question


You are correct.


----------



## thefishmanlives (May 20, 2008)

big stick, you said your using the coralife 18x2 30" T5 fixture corerct? This is the NO fixture not the HO one rite? The one that uses the 28" bulbs?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

I am using the coralife NO 30" light AND a PC 65 watt light on this tank


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Here is an update









Need some rotala mac. green to fill in the back left corner. Think I am going to redo this tank soon. Im open to suggestions


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, it looks amazing, the lim. aromatica really pops out!


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Very Nice tank, I just read the entire journal. THe progression has been amazing. Thanks for sharing. 

What did you use to tie the fissidens to the rock?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks! For the fissidens I use cotton thread


----------



## Saraja87 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello! Is that l. cuba in the middle there? It looks wonderful. What kind of redo are you looking for? A rearranging of things or a brand new scape?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Amazing Tank!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

bigstick120 said:


> Im open to suggestions


I _suggest _that you give me your tank, come over set it up in my living room and let me enjoy it. 

Seriously, I think the mac green in the back left would look awesome, but perhaps moving it to the right side and put the arcuata on the left may bring some more "flash" and balance to the colors?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Saraja87 said:


> Hello! Is that l. cuba in the middle there? It looks wonderful. What kind of redo are you looking for? A rearranging of things or a brand new scape?


That plant is Limnophila aromatica



Chrisinator said:


> Amazing Tank!


Thanks!



gmccreedy said:


> I _suggest _that you give me your tank, come over set it up in my living room and let me enjoy it.
> 
> Seriously, I think the mac green in the back left would look awesome, but perhaps moving it to the right side and put the arcuata on the left may bring some more "flash" and balance to the colors?


LOL sure! If you pay for gas every weekend so I can come and see it! I actually rescaped this tank yesterday.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

you rescaped it?

can we see pics of the new scape?


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow nice tank.
can we get a pic of the new layout?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

I just torn this tank down for my move last weekend, new photos when it fills in.


----------



## pinnacle2009 (May 26, 2009)

How'd you like the 1x65w Coralife? I've been having trouble finding many options for a 30" 29g, and was considering that same light.

Beautiful tank btw. I love the scaping!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

I only ran that light for a little while when I got the tank, it was decent, but I ended up adding a NO-dual t-5 as well. Much better light and can grow anything pretty well. 65 will do the job but the rear corners tend to not get enough light.

You are right lighting a 30" tank is a little tricky.


----------



## cwinson85 (May 22, 2009)

hey what was the small short plant you had in the foreground of your old set up? looking for something like that to fill in my front bare area. thanks


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

bigstick120 said:


> I just torn this tank down for my move last weekend, new photos when it fills in.


Filled in yet? :icon_eek:


----------



## _ReApEr (Nov 14, 2008)

I had to resurrect this thread to tell you that I'm incredibly envious. I wish my 29g looked even remotely like that. Beautiful tank.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Figured I should add a photo since you guys have been asking for about a year! I wanted the left side to be fill, but after looking at it Im not sure how I feel.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Awesome, very nature tank, I like where this arrangement is going better than the dutchish version. Not checking any ratios but I feel like I would drag everything left an inch or so, maybe that hairgrass line is messing with me. Looks great though. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks, I need to make some tweaks for sure.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, the center of the tank (that moss against the hairgrass) doesn't seem to mesh with the rest of the tank.

Still beautiful though!




(And Jaide, your avatar is making me so very sad. :frown


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Haha, sorry Lauralee, I'm over the depression and anger phases, so I guess I can go back to a normal avatar now. 86 days is long enough to mourn right?

I just noticed the school of tetras chilling at the bottom of the tank, so cool. :icon_mrgr


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Call me crazy but I think the hair the way it is, but over all the way to the left would look nice, switched from a triangle to a V scape. Just a suggestion, I'm too lazy to mess with my own tank.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

When the left side grows in it will have the V shape. I may leave it low and extend the hairgrass behind the left side a little.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

How is this tank it looks really good and I would love to how it looks. Plus you are from my home state.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Its pretty much a jungle tank. Ill be rescaping once I get some plants I have been searching for and growing out.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

That's amazing.. GREAT tank. Is that Pellia on the tree branches? It looks too big to be *mini* Pellia. Is it regular pellia?


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

The evolution of this tank is inspiring.

Any updates to this?


----------

